# unique forced induction setups



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

sequential TT, non-sequential TT, compound TT, twincharge ( turbo+blower )

sequential TT and non-sequential TT setups has been beat to death.. i'd like to talk about compound TT and twincharge because they got the best of both worlds ( kind of... ) very quick spool up time thanks to the smaller turbo or blower and a massive top end power thanks to a larger turbo. this kind of setup would be great for road racing, drifting, etc whatever that requires quick response and have a wide band of power.

w/ such setups as these, people argue against the amounts of heat created and the space alotted in the engine bay. however it's possible.

if you guys have any ideas of how to work this out, post it up


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

they're mad tyte yo!


----------



## Brandon (Jun 17, 2004)

hey, if anyone would care to explain a little bit more about how any of those setups work, it would be greatly appreciated by me and probably a few others. thanks.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

jeong said:


> sequential TT, non-sequential TT, compound TT, twincharge ( turbo+blower )
> 
> sequential TT and non-sequential TT setups has been beat to death.. i'd like to talk about compound TT and twincharge because they got the best of both worlds ( kind of... ) very quick spool up time thanks to the smaller turbo or blower and a massive top end power thanks to a larger turbo. this kind of setup would be great for road racing, drifting, etc whatever that requires quick response and have a wide band of power.
> 
> ...


isnt worth the MASSIVE amount of effort needed.. a simple single turbo kit with a correctly sized turbo for your engine will do exactly what you need it do.. If you were "twin charging" your engine.. you wouldnt want it for turning around anyways, it would more than likely be for straight line.. otherwise if you were into twisties, a Supercharger would fit your needs.


----------

